# Hocking river smallmouth



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Thinking of trying the hocking this Sunday for smallmouth. Anyone else been on the river lately. If we don't get much more rain it should be calmed down. Prolly try nelsonville section.


----------



## Kathmandu_Jim44 (Mar 4, 2016)

Went out that way while staying with some friends in the area over the Memorial Day Weekend .... we waded about a mile section closer to Haydenville .... about 12 smallies between the 3 of us ..... not a lot of size .... used tubes


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks. Have luck with tubes as well but seem to catch most of them on small jigs with craw trailers.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Slucas said:


> Thinking of trying the hocking this Sunday for smallmouth. Anyone else been on the river lately. If we don't get much more rain it should be calmed down. Prolly try nelsonville section.


Hey Slucas, I made a quick trip last week down the Hocking River. I didn't catch the numbers I wanted. But I did get into a couple of good ones. I recommend a 1/8oz. or 1/16oz. tube jig stuffed inside a green pumpkin Venom Tube. If you dip the bottom inch of the green pumpkin tube into a bottle of red Dip-N-Glow it will give it an orange color that matches the forage for a Crawfish color for this time of the year. Good luck! 

Check out what a couple of Smallies puked up on my Canoe floor. Here is what they were eating last week. These Crawfish/Crawdads had a green and orange color.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks. Yea I caught a couple last year and all I could see were the claws in there throat. I will try the tubes a little more this trip. Will let you guys know how we do. Thanks.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I used to fish the hocking and clear creek for smallies when i was in college there 20 years ago. The rebel craw, and floating crawfish under a bobber was the trick then. I miss those days.


----------



## ciarlill (Mar 31, 2016)

I've fished the Hocking from shore but I recently got a kayak. Are there any other good spots where I can get the kayak in the water beside the Coolville ramp? I'm in Athens.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ciarlill said:


> I've fished the Hocking from shore but I recently got a kayak. Are there any other good spots where I can get the kayak in the water beside the Coolville ramp? I'm in Athens.


This is a good source of info for public access points: http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio

I'm also in Athens, and honestly I leave my kayak at home most of the time I fish the river. Where I fish you won't find too many areas too deep to wade. And I feel like I "miss" less by wading. I don't cover as much water as I could floating, but what I cover, I cover well.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

There are good drop in spots in nelsonville by the bridge over to hocking and in haydenvile


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

You can drop in logan by the park off 93, and get out in haydenville.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fished the Hocking today with jigs. Caught one of each of the following lm bass, sm bass, crappie, sheephead, green sunfish, bluegill, channel catfish, gar, and a Sauger. 9 fish 9 different species. Thought that was kinda cool. Lots of walking fishing different holes.


----------

